# Créer un réseau wifi sans avoir internet



## gigab (21 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour je n'ai pas internet chez moi car partant tôt au travail et revenant tard le soir je ne vois pas l'intérêt lol

Bref cependant je voudrais me créer un réseau domestique pour envoyer via l'Apple Tv en wifi
- les films de mon Mac sur grand écran (télé ou vidéo projecteur), 
- la musique de mon Mac et/ou iPhone sur mes enceintes
- faire des sauvegardes Time machine
- imprimer des documents présents à la fois sur mon Mac ou mon iPhone

Je possède déjà une imprimante usb (elle n'est pas wifi car assez ancienne) et un disque externe usb aussi pour les sauvegardes. 

Chez Apple on me dit qu'il me faut l'Apple Tv et acheter un routeur wifi ... tout simplement. 

Mais existe-t-il des routeurs wifi qui puissent recevoir les deux périphériques usb cités plus haut, et qui puisse remplir les tâches fixées ?

Quid de la musique et des films ?

Je suis néophyte en matière de réseau alors merci beaucoup par avance pour votre aide


----------



## kaos (23 Septembre 2015)

Tu as déjà l'apple TV ?
Parce que tout ce que tu décris est plus proche des services d'un NAS (Time machine / server iTunes + sortie HDMI sur télé)
Je ne connais pas bien l'apple TV, je ne sais pas si on peut activer le server itunes.


*Pour le réseau.*
Je te conseillerais tant qu'a faire et  pour faciliter l’intégration de rester sur du Apple.

Achète d'occasion les anciennes *airport extreme* c'est du matos increvable et d'occasion ça va pas te couter cher.

http://ioccasion.fr/348/Reseau/26434/Borne-AirPort-Extreme-debut-2009.html

http://www.ebay.fr/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=airport+extreme&rt=nc&LH_BIN=1








Elles ont l’avantage d'avoir un port USB à l’arrière auquel tu devras rajouter un HUB USB alimenté afin d'y mettre plusieurs périphériques (imprimantes + HD externe etc ..)

Les réglages se feront a l'aide du logiciel déja présent sur ta machine "*Utilitaire Airport*" et ça va être un régal 

Au total tu devrais t'en sortir aux alentour de 35 / 60 euros  pour L' A'Extreme (suivant l'année du modèle) + 15 euros un bon Hub USB et tu vas kiffer 
Pas besoin de prendre une super récente, regarde la référence sur Wikipédia afin de profiter du Gigabits minimum et d'un bon wifi.


Moi j'ai celle de 2007 donc Ref : *A1143* auquel j'ai ajouté un HUB avec HD + imprimante et j'ai un NAS en Ethernet + 1 serveur


----------



## daffyb (23 Septembre 2015)

Tu peux aussi passer par une TimeCapsule.


----------



## gigab (23 Septembre 2015)

Merci à vous pour vos réponses !!
C'est super complet 

Donc concrètement je n'ai pas besoin d'acheter un routeur ? La Time Capsule ou l'airport extrême font le "travail" ?

Je n'ai pas encore l'Apple TV mais du coup elle me servirait à streamer ma musique de l'iPhone ou du Mac sur mes enceintes (j'ai un ampli avec sortie optique). 
Si j'ajoute l'airport ou la Time capsule je connecte mon disque de sauvegarde ainsi que mon imprimante et du coup j'ai un intranet domestique c'est ça ?

Et si ensuite je veux "domotiquer" la maison il y a un autre appareil à connecter ou il faudra obligatoirement le dernier modèle d'Apple TV ?


----------



## kaos (23 Septembre 2015)

L'apple TV est prévu pour acheter des Films sur le store d'Apple.

TimeCapsule est aussi une solution, c'est un routeur + un HD interne / la piste est sympa , il y en a une a vendre sur les occasion de Macgé, 500Go à pas trop cher, c'est déjà pas mal 500Go

Le probleme c'est que tu mélanges pas mal de truc dans ta demande = Stream de musique et de film + Time machine etc ..
Tu ne vas pas pouvoir tout faire sur le même appareil  a moins que tu ais deja un HD externe pour Time machine.

Sinon as tu testé une Apple TV ?


----------



## gigab (23 Septembre 2015)

Ben oui je mélange parce que je n'y connais rien 

J'ai pas trop testé l'Apple TV mais ai eu une petite demo en Apple Store. Et puis ils m'ont dit que ça pouvait faire le pont entre les appareil OS X et iOS vers une TV ou des enceintes ..

J'ai un DD externe en usb 3 déjà pour mes sauvegardes TM. Je crois que c'est un 1To d'ailleurs


----------



## kaos (23 Septembre 2015)

Pas de soucis , on va démêler tout ça t’inquiète.

J'aurais tendance a te proposer d'y aller au fur a mesure et te munir du matériel qu'il te faut petit a petit.
Pourquoi, parce que si tu cumul plusieurs éléments d'un coup, et que tu rencontre des difficultés ou tout simplement parce qu’il faut toujours 2/3 jours pour parcourir un matériel et le maitriser, ça pourrait compliquer les choses pour mener une enquête sans s'arracher les cheveux 

Dans l'ordre.

1- Évaluer ton budget afin qu'on t'oriente pas sur des propositions inutiles ou hors de portées.
2- Le point névralgique c'est *le routeur* avant toute chose, une fois en place et maitrisé, tu pourras faire joujoux et tester plusieurs configurations, autant coté config loicielle que position chez toi pour le point de vue pratique de la chose.

Pour ce que j'en pense, et je peux me tromper, l'Apple TV devrait occuper ton esprit en dernier, je t'encourage donc a te munir d'une borne Airport Extreme dans un premier temps, créer ton réseau, ajouter et partager imprimante et Disque dur.

Une fois que tout ça sera bordé, on se pencheras sur les fonction multimédia.

A savoir.
Prévoit au cas ou un câblage Ethernet en seconde possibilité, les débits seront toujours meilleur que le wifi.

Brancher un Disque USB3 sur un routeur c'est comme rouler continuellement à 90Km avec une Porche, puisque le disque sera tributaire de la bande passante reseau soir Gigabits max 125 Mo/s alors que l'USB 3 plafonne a 625 Mo/s.

Si la vitesse n'est pas une priorité et que le coté pratique prends le dessus alors pas de soucis, et quand bien meme, d'ici quelques mois tu pourras partager un autre disque sur ton routeur, un qui aurait des films etc ...


----------



## daffyb (24 Septembre 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Brancher un Disque USB3 sur un routeur c'est comme rouler continuellement à 90Km avec une Porche, puisque le disque sera tributaire de la bande passante reseau soir Gigabits max 125 Mo/s alors que l'USB 3 plafonne a 625 Mo/s


Mais avec un DD USB3 à plateau, c'est un faux problème


----------



## kaos (24 Septembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Mais avec un DD USB3 à plateau, c'est un faux problème



Ah oui c'est pas faux ça 

Mais le Gigabits est en dessous du débits Sata 3 qui plafonne autour de 700 Mo/s de mémoire et l'usb 3 à 600... donc le goulot c'est le gigabits. c'était l'idée que je voulais faire passer.

Mais là je pars dans des explications qui font mal au mouches parce qu’en définitive , plusieurs personnes peuvent lire leur film en streaming dans une maison avec ce type de config sans que jamais ça ne saute ou que le débits Gigabits limite la visio.
La visio d'un film "Divx" en réseau demande ans les 1Mo/s pour chaque client.
on à donc une marge.



@gigab, j’espère qu'on t'as pas perdu en chemin 

Tu penses quoi alors de la solution Airport Extreme en premier lieu ?
On t'aide à mettre ça en place d'abord ?


----------



## gigab (24 Septembre 2015)

Désolé je croule sous le travail au boulot 

Je vais regarder ça avec grand intérêt mais à tête reposée je pense lol

Oui vous avez raison il faut déjà bien séparer les postes 
- sauvegarde et impression via wifi
- streaming de films/musique/photos vers écran TV et/ou enceintes

Côté budget à vrai dire je n'y ai pas vraiment songé mais comme tout le monde on veut le meilleur pour pas cher 

J'ai un DD externe à plateaux en effet daffyb et donc qui ne va pas durer des milliers d'année .. cela doit faire 1 an et demi ou 2 ans que je l'ai bon après je ne fais pas de sauvegardes tous les jours donc il n'a pas été toujours sollicité ...


----------



## gigab (2 Octobre 2015)

Je reviens vers vous pour mon installation 

Du coup en voyant un peu les caractéristiques je ne devrais pas avoir besoin d'Apple tv puisque avec l'airport extrême (pourquoi pas l'express) je pourrais et diffuser ma musique sur ma chaîne, et imprimer et faire mes sauvegardes en connectant imprimante + disque sur l'airport ?

Resterait les films sur écran plus grand que le MacBook mais à la limite c'est plus accessoire ..

Ceci dit l'airport n'a pas l'air d'accepter les réseaux wifi en ac ?
Je ne sais pas quelle est la meilleure configuration qu'il faut pour les normes wifi (802.11n ou ac ou je ne sais pas quoi ...)

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## kaos (2 Octobre 2015)

Alors ...

Pour ta musique
Si tu as un iphone et j'aime a croire que c'est le cas, le logiciel gratuit Remote te permet de contrôler iTunes comme une télécommande, dés lors que ton mac est branché sur la chaine ... tu es dans la cuisine ou dans le salon avec des amis et tu choisis tes playlists / la config réseau n'entre pas en ligne de compte.

_Le airplay c'est envoyer du son de ton ordinateur par le wifi a ta airport express qui elle sera reliée a ta chaine. (gadget mais bon ....) Surtout à l'époque du cloud et streaming mais je comprends le délire quand on habite + de 100M2 _

*L'airport express possède un port USB mais uniquement pour imprimante* (c'est pourquoi je t'ai, des le début orienté sur l’extrême) le partage de HD sur le réseau est a mon sens plus sympa que le airplay.

Pour lire les films sur ta télé, tu dois comme tout le monde avoir une box machin ? donc avec des ports USB ... tu as ta réponse
Si tu veux lire a traver le réseau c'est un NAS qu'il te faut en plus du routeur (mais je ne voulais pas aborder ce point avec toi tout de suite sans que tu ai intégré ton routeur)

En ce qui concerne le wifi, vous n’êtes pas assez nombreux chez toi pour saturer les normes actuelles   (enfin lors de la lecture streaming de films & musique, stockés sur le R local)

je t'ai déjà fourni un lien avec les caractéristiques des différents modèles.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airport_Extreme
Pour info le standard aujourd’hui est le  wifi "n"  le "ac" est géré depuis 2010 sur les box AE (voir lien wikiP)

Comme tu peux le voir dans le descriptif c'est par parce que c'est récent que ça va plus vite_ Wifi ac 430: 53,75 Mo/s _ *VS* _Wifi n 450: 56,25 Mo/s_

J'ai un MBP de 2011 et ma carte gére jusqu'au "n" tout comme ma box datant de 2007.

*
Histoire de mettre ça à plat*

WiMAX m
IEEE 802.16m: 125 Mo/s

Giga Ethernet: 125 Mo/s
Fast Ethernet: 12,5 Mo/s
Ethernet: 1,25 Mo/s

Wifi ac 900: 112,5 Mo/s
Wifi ac 450: 56,25 Mo/s
Wifi ac 430: 53,75 Mo/s
Wifi n 450: 56,25 Mo/s
Wifi n 300: 37,5 Mo/s
Wifi n 150: 18,75 Mo/s
Wifi g: 6,75 Mo/s
Wifi b: 1,375 Mo/s

La lecture d'un Blue ray demande dans 2.5 Mo/s en streaming ... tu commence a comprendre ? soit + de 10 personnes chez toi en wifi qui regadent un blue ray passant par ton routeur / paye ta marge 

Sur ioccasion un mec vends une airport extrême de 2009 à 50 boulles / FONCE !
Arrête de te prendre la tête pour si peux, une AE de dernière génération ne fera guère plus
mais te couteras bien plus cher.

Tu ne peux pas passer autant de temps à réfléchir sur un truc aussi banal demandant si peux d'investissement


----------



## gigab (3 Octobre 2015)

pas taper pas taper ...

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de m'y plonger c'est pour ça que ça traine 

Alors pour info je n'ai pas de télé ni internet chez moi .. pas le temps et la 4G de mon tel me suffit amplement 
Et le cloud et streaming flinguerait mon enveloppe data lol donc j'évite 

C'est juste que pour éviter de sortir mes CD et DVD (ce qui évite aussi les lecteurs idoines) je pouvais utiliser ma bibliothèque numérisée sur mon MacBook Pro et mon iPhone pour "balancer" tout ça sur ma chaîne pour la musique et un futur écran plus grand que le 15" pour les photos et les films. 

Après, pour ce qui est de la sauvegarde et impression, je peux connecter tout cela à mon MacBook Pro mais pour plus de confort je me demandais s'il n'était pas possible de le faire en réseau ...

Alors voilà comme je n'y connais pas grand chose je demandais et tu me réponds très précisément mais j'ai encore un peu de mal à intégrer toutes les infos  ...


----------



## kaos (3 Octobre 2015)

Je comprends tout à fait, je t'avoue que la logique réseau est pas facile a capter au début, mais dans ton cas comme celui de millions d'autres, les choses ont été plutôt bien pensé.

ça se complique quand on veut accéder a son réseau local depuis l’extérieur / ce n'est pas ton cas pour l'instant.
La seule chose a faire c'est te munir d'une Airport Extreme , le reste va se faire tout seul 

La balle est dans ton camp.


----------



## gigab (3 Octobre 2015)

Ok 
Merci pour ton aide kaos je vais faire ça


----------



## kaos (3 Octobre 2015)

Tu ne vas pas le regretter ! Je reste en ligne pour la configuration au besoin, t’inquiète pas


----------

